# ما الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله ، و بنوتنا نحن لله ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2011)

*سؤال : نحن أبناء الله ، نصلى قائلين " أبانا الذى فى السموات "  و المسيح أيضاً 
             إبن الله  فما الفرق بين بنوة المسيح لله ، و بنوتنا نحن لله ؟  


 الجواب  : المسيح إبن الله من جوهره و من نفس طبيعته الإلهية  
           لذلك فإن له نفس لاهوته ، بكل صفاته الإلهية 
وبهذا المفهوم استطاع أن يقول " من رآتى فقد رأى الآب " ( يو 14 : 9 )  و كذلك قال " أنا و الآب واحد " ( يو 10 : 30 )  فأمسك اليهود حجارة ليرجموه ، أنه بهذا يجعل نفسه إلهاً " ( يو 10 : 31 ، 33 )  و هذه الحقيقة أكدها يوحنا الإنجيلى بقوله " و كان الكلمة الله " ( يو 1 : 1 ) 
والمسيح أبن الله منذ الأزل ، قبل الزمان  
إنه مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور  و قد قال فى مناجاته للآب " مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك ، بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم " ( يو 17 : 5 ) ولأنه قبل كون العالم ، لأنه عقل الله الناطق ، لذلك قيل " كل شئ به كان ، بغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ( يو 1 : 3 ) 
أما نحن فبنوتنا الله نوع من التبنى و التشريف ، و مرتبطة بزمان   
قال القديس يوحنا الحبيب " انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله " ( 1 يو 3 : 1 )  إذن دعينا هكذا كعمل من أعمال محبة الله لنا  و قيل أيضاً أما كل الذين قبلوه ، فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون باسمه " ( يو 1 : 12 )  إذن ليست هى بنوة طبيعية من جوهره ، و إلا صرنا آلهة !! كما أنها بنوة مرتبطة بزمن ، و لم تكن موجودة قبل إيماننا و معموديتنا   
ولأن بنوة المسيح للآب بنوة طبيعية من جوهره  لذلك  قيل عنه إنه إبن الله الوحيد 
أى الإبن الوحيد الذى من جوهره وطبيعته و لاهوته  
و قيل فى ذلك " هكذا أحب الله العلم ، حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد  " ( يو 3 : 16 )  وتكرر هذا التعبير " إبن الله الوحيد " فى ( يو 3 : 18 )  و قيل ايضاً " الله لم يره أحد قط الإبن 
الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن أبيه ، هو خبر "  ( يو 1 : 18 )  و قيل كذلك " بهذا أظهرت 
محبة الله فينا ، أن الله قد أرسل إبنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكى نحيا به " ( 1يو 4 : 9 ) 
و ما دام هو الإبن الوحيد ، إذن الوحيد ، إذن بنوته للآب غير بنوتنا نحن  
لهذا كانت بنوته للآب تقابل منها بالإيمان و السجود  
ففى قصة المولود أعمى لما قابله المسيح بعد أن طرده اليهود من المجمع ، قال له المسيح " أتؤمن بابن الله ؟ " أجاب ذاك و قال " من هو يا سيد لأؤمن به ؟ "  فلما عرفه بنفسه ، قال " أؤمن يا سيد " و سجد له ( يو 9 : 35 – 38 )  فلوم كان إبناً لله كبنوة الجميع ، ما احتاج الأمر إلى إيمان و سجود  و نقول أكثر من هذا : 
إن الإيمان بهذه البنوة ، كان هدف الإنجيل  
يقول القديس يوحنا فى آخر الإنجيل تقريباً " و آيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذ لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب  و أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح إبن الله ، و لكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " ( يو 20 : 30 ، 31 ) 
و لما اعترف بطرس بهذا الإيمان و قال له " أنت هو المسيح إبن الله " اعتبر الرب أن هذه هى الصخرة التى تبنى عليها الكنيسة ( متى 16 : 16 ، 18 ) 0 
ولانفراد المسيح ببنوته الطبيعية للآب ، قيل إنه الإبن 0 وورد ذلك فى آيات تدل على لاهوته 00 
مجرد عبارة " الإبن " و حدها ، تعنى المسيح 0 و لنأخذ أمثلة : " لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات و يحيى ، كذلك الإبن أيضاً يحيى من يشاء 00 لأن الأب لا يدين أحداً ، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للإبن  لكى يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الآب " ( يو5 : 21 – 23 ) 
" إن حرركم الإبن ، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " ( يو 8 : 36 )  
" الذى يؤمن بالإبن له حياة أبدية  و الذى لا يؤمن بالإبن لن يرى حياة ، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله ( يو 3 : 36 ) "الصانع ملائكته أرواحاً ، و خدامه لهيب نار 0 أما عن الإبن 
( فيقول ) كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور " ( عب 1 : 7 ، 8 )  والأمثلة كثيرة ، و كلها تدور فى نفس المعنى  
و هو كإبن ، تسجد لكل ملائكة الله  
يقول الرسول عن عظمة المسيح " و متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم ، يقول : لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله " ( عب 1 : 6 ) 
و قيل عن المسيح إنه إبن الله فى مناسبات معجزية  
قائد المائة و الذين معه حول الصليب ، لما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان " خافوا و قالوا حقاً كان هذا إبن الله " ( متى 27 : 54 )  
ونثنائيل ، لما قال له المسيح إنه رآه وهو تحت التينة ، آمن و قال " يا معلم أنت إبن الله ، أنت ملك إسرائيل " ( يو 1 : 49 )  
و الذين فى السفينة ، بعد أن رأوه ماشياً على الماء " جاءوا و سجدوا له قائلين : بالحقيقة أنت إبن الله " ( متى 14  : 33 ) 
و لما قال المسيح لمرثا قبل إقامته أخيها لعازر " أنا هو القيامة و الحياة  من آمن بى و لو مات فسيحيا  أجابته : نعم يا سيد أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح أبن الله الآتى إلى العالم " ( يو 11 : 27 )  
 وكانت هذه هى شهادة يوحنا المعمدان وقت العماد فى كل عجائبه " و أنا قد رأيت و شهدت أن هذا هو إبن الله ( يو 1 : 34 )  
من كل يتضح إنها ليست بنوة عادية   
ليست بنوة عامة يشترك فيها جميع المؤمنين  
​*من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس (لقداسة البابا شنودة) الجزء الثانى​


----------

